# هل ظهور النور االعجيب من القبر المقدس فى يوم سبت الفرح خدعه؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2011)

*تحت حيرة المسلم وشرود ذهنه فى هذه المعجزة المذهلة وجدت تفسيرا ساذجا من الأخ أحمد ديدات يتهمنا فيه بالخداع والتضليل والكذب على كل العالم وها هو نص مشاركته 
هذه الطريقة سهله جدا وأي واحد ممكن يعملها

تغمس اعواد شمع في الفسفور الأبيض وهو يشتعل تلقائيا من نفسه
وتكون النار غير مؤذية او ضارة حتى لو لمستها

هذه التجربة قام بها عالم يوناني وأكد ذلك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6zNTcE_k8
اليوم 06:57 AM
ونظرا لعدم تخصص قسم الأخبار فى مناقشة الشبهات المثارة حول المسيحية رأيت أن أنقله إلى القسم حتى يعرف المدلسون الذين يستخفون بعقول المسلمين مدى جهلم
.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2011)

* انبثاق النور المقدس من القبر المقدس تحدث سنوياً في نفس الوقت والمكان منذ قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات، في كنيسة القيامة وهي أقدس مكان في العالم كله، حيث صُلب المسيح ومات بالجسد ودفن و قام من القبر المقدس في اليوم الثالث ساحقاً قوة الجحيم.

ففي الساعة الرابعة من بعد ظهر يوم السبت العظيم المعروف بسبت النور ينبثق نور الرب يسوع الحقيقي من قبره المقدس في كنيسة القيامة في مدينة القدس ويتنور به كل مؤمن موجود داخل الكنيسة، وفي الثلاثة والثلاثين الدقيقة الأولى لانبثاقه يأخذ النور مواصفاته الأساسية ويبدأ المؤمنون بتنوير أنفسهم وأجسادهما دون أن يحرقهم،،وبعدها يأخذ مواصفات النار.

في الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم السبت العظيم يقوم بعض الرسميون والمسؤولون من حراس القبر بتفتيش القبر جيداً والتأكد من خلوه وسلامته من أية مادة قابلة للاشتعال، ثم يختمونه بقطعة كبيرة من الشمع والعسل، ويضع كل مسؤول ختمه عليه أمام مرأى جميع الحاضرين، وفي الساعة الرابعة من بعد الظهر يبدأ الاحتفال بتطواف البطريرك والأساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة حول القبر ثلاثة مرات يتقدمهم حملة الرايات والشموع والصلبان، ثم يتقدم البطريرك نحو القبر المقدس حيث الرسميون في انتظاره، فينزع البطريرك ملابسه الأسقفية إلا قميصه الأبيض(الاستخارة)، ويحمل معه رزمتين من الشمع تدعى "الفِنْد" كل واحدة منها تحوي على/33/شمعة غير مضاءة، فيقوم بتفتيشه كل من حاكم القدس ومدير شرطتها ليتأكدا من عدم وجود أية مادة قابلة للاشتعال معه قد يستخدمها لإشعال الشموع، فينزعون الختم عن باب القبر فيدخله البطريرك لوحده فقط، فيركع عند القبر ويتلو الصلوات والتضرعات ليرسل الرب يسوع نوره المقدس ليقدس المؤمنين، وبينما هو يصلي يتدفق النور من القبر المقدس ويشعل كل قناديل الزيت أولاً والمطفأة قبل يوم من الاحتفال بصورة عجائبية، كما يشعل الشموع في يدي البطريرك فيخرج بها من القبر ليضيء شموع المؤمنين.


النور المقدس يضيء بعض شموع المؤمنين الأتقياء بنفسه، ويضيء أيضاً القناديل العالية المطفأة أمام جميع الحاضرين، ويطير كالحمامة إلى كافة أرجاء الكنيسة، ويدخل الكنائس الصغيرة مضيئا لها كل القناديل.


في عام 1994 انطلقت كرة من النور المقدس من داخل القبر قبل خروج البطريرك وأضاءت شموع بعض المؤمنين الأتقياء، وقنديل إحدى الإيقونات المعلقة في الكنيسة، واستقرب قرب احد الأعمدة.


ومما هو مدون تاريخيا
أن حاكماً مسلماً قد دس فتيلاً مصنوعة من النحاس بدل الفتيل التي تشتعل من النور وذلك لإحباط حدوث المعجزة والاستهزاء بها، إلا أن الرب الذي أراد أن يظهر حقيقة أعجوبته ويفضح عمل الحاكم الشرير فقد جعل النور المقدس ينبثق ويضيء القتيل المصنوع من أسلاك النحاس تمجيداً للثالوث القدوس".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2011)

*في عهد البطريرك القبطي بطرس الجاولي (1810-1852)، إدعى البعض أمام إبراهيم باشا (إبن محمد علي باشا، الحاكم التركي) بأنه لا صحة لما يدّعي به المسيحيون بظهور النور من قبر السيد المسيح سبت عيد القيامة وأن كل ذلك زيف وخداع. طلب إبراهيم باشا من البطريرك بطرس أن يثبت له صدق ظهور نور القيامة. سافر البطريرك القبطي إلى القدس واشترك مع بطريرك القدس الأرثوذكسي في الصلوات في قبر السيد المسيح بكنيسة القيامة في سبت عيد القيامة الأرثوذكسي. إنبثق نور القيامة المقدس من قبر السيد المسيح الفارغ؛ طاف في الكنيسة؛ ثم شق العمود القائم على يسار مدخل الكنيسة من وسطه في طريقه لمقابلة جموع المؤمنين المحتشدين خارج الكنيسة. لا يزال هذا العمود قائما للآن مشقوقا من وسطه شاهدا ومعلنا حقيقة وقوة قيامة السيد المسيح التي تعطي حياة للمؤمنين به. إنزعج إبراهيم باشا لما حدث فأسرع إلى البطريرك القبطي يطلب منه الأمان. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2011)

*ملحوظة :

اكتشف الفسفور في عام 1669 بواسطة الكيميائي الألماني هيننج براند (H.Brand)
http://salamgroup.alafdal.net/t161-topic
[I*


----------



## اليعازر (14 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *تحت حيرة المسلم وشرود ذهنه فى هذه المعجزة المذهلة وجدت تفسيرا ساذجا من الأخ أحمد ديدات يتهمنا فيه بالخداع والتضليل والكذب على كل العالم وها هو نص مشاركته
> هذه الطريقة سهله جدا وأي واحد ممكن يعملها
> 
> تغمس اعواد شمع في الفسفور الأبيض وهو يشتعل تلقائيا من نفسه
> ...



*اسمح لي أخي سامح أن أشارك في الرد

وأطلب من الأخ المسلم أحمد ديدات أن يقرأ هذا الإقتباس:
*


> *اول كتابة عن انبثاق النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ظهرت في اوائل القرن الرابع،و المؤلفون يذكرون عن حوادث انبثاق النور في اوائل القرن الميلادي الاول،نجد هذا في مؤلفات القديس يوحنا الدمشقي و القديس غريغوريوس النيصي. و يرويان: كيف ان الرسول بطرس راى النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ،و ذلك بعد قيامة المسيح بسنة (سنة 34 ميلادي).*



*إذاً:

- أول كتابة عن انبثاق النور المقدس كانت في القرن الرابع.

- المؤلفون يذكرون حوادث انبثاق النور في اوائل القرن الأول .

- القديس يوحنا الدمشقي و القديس غريغوريوس النيصي. و يرويان: كيف ان الرسول بطرس راى النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة بعد قيامة المسيح بسنة.

نأتي الآن الى شبهة استعمال الفوسفور الأبيض، فأقول لك يا أخ أحمد بأنك لو قرأت الموضوع لعلمت بأن هناك من يقوم بتفتيش القبر وختمه بالشمع وهذا الذي يفتش هو انسان غير مسيحي، وهذا يكفي للإنسان المنصف لكي يصدق حدوث هذه الأعجوبة المتكررة،أمّا مسألة الإيمان فأمر آخر...وسأضيف لك هذه المعلومة عسى أن تعيد حساب الأمر برمّته فأقول لك بأن الفوسفور الأبيض لم يتم اكتشافه إلا في العام 1669 بواسطة الكيميائي الالماني هينغ براند H.Brand ...فهل لديك تبرير أيها العزيز أحمد ديدات لمعجزة انبثاق النور قبل هذا التاريخ، أم أنك ستعيد حساباتك وتزيل الغشاوة عن عينيك لترى الحقيقة الناصعة.
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *تحت حيرة المسلم وشرود ذهنه فى هذه المعجزة المذهلة وجدت تفسيرا ساذجا من الأخ أحمد ديدات يتهمنا فيه بالخداع والتضليل والكذب على كل العالم وها هو نص مشاركته
> هذه الطريقة سهله جدا وأي واحد ممكن يعملها
> 
> تغمس اعواد شمع في الفسفور الأبيض وهو يشتعل تلقائيا من نفسه
> ...


أنا متحمسة بشدة لاسمع رد الأخ أحمد ديدات​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 يونيو 2011)

و أود القول بأن فيض النور المقدس من قبر السيد المسيح
كان سبب دخولي في المسيحية
فصاحب العقل السليم و الفطرة السليمة لا يستطيع أن ينكر تلك المعجزة
يسوع أمامك أخي المسلم و يحبك
افتح قلبك لترى النور
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 يونيو 2011)

*هذا الموقع يتحدث عن النور المقدس بلغات مختلفة و يتحدث عن تاريخ هذه الأعجوبة وكنيسة القيامة و يحوي على صور و ملفات فيديو لها..

http://www.holyfire.org/eng/index2.htm

أيضا ، لمتابعة شهادات عدة من اناس ينحدرون من طوائف و أديان مختلفة ضمن الموقع و على الرابط:
http://www.holyfire.org/eng/svid.htm*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2011)

فرحت بالرابطين جداً
ولكن مع الأسف لم يفتحوا ، بل ظهرت صفحة باليابانى

فهل يحتاجا برنامج خاص أو طريقة خاصة لفتحهما


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> فرحت بالرابطين جداً
> ولكن مع الأسف لم يفتحوا ، بل ظهرت صفحة باليابانى
> 
> فهل يحتاجا برنامج خاص أو طريقة خاصة لفتحهما


*
الرابطين شغالين

ترجمة 

http://translate.google.com.eg/translate?sl=en&tl=ar&u=http://www.holyfire.org/eng/index2.htm


http://translate.google.com.eg/translate?sl=en&tl=ar&u=http://www.holyfire.org/eng/svid.htm

لي عودة

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 يونيو 2011)

*متى و اين تحدث اعجوبة "النار المقدسة" سنويا ؟

The Church of Ressurection هذه الاعجوبة التي تبهج و تقوي ارواح المسيحين، تحدث في كنيسة القيامة المقدسة في مدينة القدس. الاعجوبة تحدث كل سنة في عيد الفصح الشرقي الاورثوذكسي.

هذه الاعجوبة تحدث سنويا في الربيع بعد الفصح اليهودي. الفصح الاورثوذكسي يختلف عن الكنائس الكاثوليكية و البروستناتية ،اعتمادا على حساب مختلف.

اعجوبة انبثاق النورالمقدس من القبر المقدس تحدث سنويا في نفس الوقت و المكان منذ قيامة المسيح، في كنيسة القيامة اقدس مكان في العالم كله، حيث صلب المسيح ومات بالجسد ودفن و قام من القبر المقدس في اليوم الثالث ساحقا قوة الجحيم


الاحتفال بانبثاق النور المقدس

تزدحم الكنيسة بعدد كبير جدا من زوار كنيسة القيامة المقدسة، من كافة الجنسيات (اليونانية، الروسية، الرومانية، الاقباط، السريان،.........)، بالاضافة الى المسيحين العرب القاطنين في الارض المقدسة، منذ يوم الجمعة المقدسة بانتظار انبثاق النور المقدس.

وابتدا من يوم السبت العظيم المقدس "سبت النور".منذ الساعة الحادية العشر صباحا، يبدا المسيحيون العرب بالترنيم باصوات عالية مسبحين،حيث تعود هذه العادة الى ايام الحكم الاسلامي حيث مُنع المسيحيون من اداء الصلاوات الا داخل الكنائس-

ولكننا مسيحيون و سنبقى كذلك الى الابد..... امين و تدق فرق الكشافة الطبول و يكون احتفال عظيم، ثم يمر بين هذه الجموع السلطات الحاكمة، التي تكون مهمتها تفتيش القبر المقدس و الحفاظ على النظام.

كيف ينبثق النور المقدس من قبر المسيح ؟

ا ريد ان اورد كلام البطريرك الاورثوذكسي ذيذوروس الذي يقول: "اركع امام الحجر الذي وضع عليه جسد المسيح الطاهر بتقوى ،واواصل الصلاة بخوف وتقوى، و هي صلاة كانت وماتزال تتلى،و عندها تحدث اعجوبة انبثاق النور المقدس ( النار المقدسة) من داخل الحجر المقدس الذي وضع عليه جسد المسيح الطاهر.

ويكون هذا النور المقدس ذو لون ازرق و من ثم يتغير الى عدة الوان، وهذا لايمكن تفسيره في حدود العلم البشري، لان انبثاقه يكون مثل خروج الغيم من البحيرة، و يظهر كانه غيمة رطبة ولكنه نور مقدس.

ظهور النور المقدس يكون سنويا باشكال مختلفة، فانه مراراً يملا الغرفة التي يقع فيها قبر المسيح المقدس. و اهم صفات النور المقدس انه لا يحرق، و قد استلمت هذا النور المقدس ستة عشرة سنة، و لم تحرق لحيتي. و انه يظهر كعمود منير، ومنه تضاء الشموع التي احملها، و من ثم اخرج و اعطي النور المقدس لبطريرك الارمن و الاقباط،وجميع الحاضرين".

و النور المقدس يضيء بعض شموع المؤمنين الاتقياء بنفسه، و يضيء القناديل العالية المطفئة امام جميع الحاضرين.

يطير هذا النور المقدس كالحمامة الى كافة ارجاء الكنيسة، و يدخل الكنائس الصغيرة مضيئا كل القناديل.

ا ريد ان اضع صفات النور المقدس ضمن النقاط الاتية: أ)لايحرق اي جزء من الجسم اذا وقع عليه،و هذابرهان على الوهية المصدروانه له صفات فوق الطبيعة.ب) ينبثق بتضرعات البطريرك الاورثوذكسي.ج)يضيء شموع بعض المؤمنين بنفسه، و ينتقل من جهة الى اخرى ليضيء القناديل في الكنيسة المقدسة.و يقول الكثيرون انهم تغيروا بعد حضور هذة العجيبة المقدسة.

متى ظهر اول وصف لهذه العجيبة؟

اول كتابة عن انبثاق النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ظهرت في اوائل القرن الرابع،و المؤلفون يذكرون عن حوادث انبثاق النور في اوائل القرن الميلادي الاول،نجد هذا في مؤلفات القديس يوحنا الدمشقي و القديس غريغوريوس النيصي. و يرويان: كيف ان الرسول بطرس راى النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ،و ذلك بعد قيامة المسيح بسنة (سنة 34 ميلادي).

column

و رئيس دير روسي يدعى دنيال يروي في مذكراته التي كتبت ما بين سنة 1106_ 1107عن و صف دقيق لهذه العجيبة، للذي شاهده اثناء و جوده في القدس، و يصف ذلك:"ا ن ا لبطريرك الاو رثوذكسي يدخل الى الكنيسة حاملا شمعتين، فيركع امام الحجر الذي وضع عليه جسد المسيح المقدس، ثم يبدا بالصلاة بكل تقوى و حرارة فينبثق النور المقدس من داخل الحجر بطيف ازرق(لون ا زرق)،و يضيءشمعتي البطريرك، و من ثم يضيء القناديل وشموع المؤمنين.و يرافق هذا الاعجوبة التي تحدث سنويا احتفالات ليتورجية قديمة ترجع الى القرن الرابع.

الطوائف غيرالاو رثوذكسية حاولت ان ينبثق النور المقدس في اعيادها على ايدي بطاركتها، و لكن دون فائدة على الاطلاق. وساسرد لكم محاولات معروفة تاريخيا: 1) في القرن الثاني عشر قام كهنة من الكنيسة الرومانية الاتينية بطرد البطريرك الاورثوذكسي، والصلاة من اجل انبثاق النورالمقدس ،ولكن لم ينبثق النور على ايديهم،لان الله عاقبهم.

2) الاعجوبة المثلى حدثت في سنة 1579 مع الارمن، اذ قام الارمن بدفع المال للاتراك ليوافقوا على دخول البطريرك الا رمني للقبر المقدس حتى ينبثق النور، و اثناء ذلك كان البطريرك الاورثوذكسي واقفا حزينا مع رعيته عند الباب قرب العمود الذي انشق من الوسط و انبثق منه النور المقدس،وذلك كما تشاهدون في هذه الصورة.

و راى ذلك مؤذن مسلم كان قريبا،فترك الدين الاسلامي وتبع الدين المسيحي. وهناك ايضا رجل عسكر تركي شاهد هذه الاعجوبة اذ كان واقفا على بناية بالقرب من بوابة كنيسة القيامة ،فصرخ باعلى صوته: ان المسيح هو الله و رمى نفسه من علو 10 امتار،و لم يحدث له شيء من الضرر وطبعت اثار اقدامه على الحجارة التي صارت تحته لينة كالشمع،وهي شاهدة على هذه الاعجوبة على الرغم من محاولة الاتراك لمحيها، ولم يستطيعوا،فقاموا بحرق هذا الشهيد بالقرب من بوابة كنيسة القيامة في القدس،ثم جمع اليونانيون عظامه ووضعوها في دير بناجيا ،وبقيت عظامه حتى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، وهي تنشر رائحة طيبة.

وهذه الحادثة حدثت في عهد السلطان مراد الخامس،و في عهد البطريرك صفرونيوس الخامس.وما زال العمود مع الشق الاذي فيه شاهدا على هذة الاعجوبة الى يومنا هذا.و يقوم الزوار الاورثوذكس بتقبيل هذا العمود عند دخول كنيسة القيامة المقدسة.

المسلمون الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح و قيامته،وضعوا موانع في طريق هذه المعجزة، هناك مؤرخ معروف عند المسلمين يدعى البيروني اخبر ان حاكما مسلما وضع فتائل مصنوعة من النحاس بدا الفتائل التي تشتعل لافشال المعجزة، ولكن عند انبثاق النور المقدس اضيئت اسلاك النحاس ،مجدا للثالوث القدوس.امين

و هناك ايضا مؤرخ انجليزي يدعى"جوتير فينوسيف" وصف ماحدث في سنة 1187.حيث احب السلطان صلاح الدين ان يحضر هذا الاحتفال الديني (انبثاق النور المقدس) مع انه غير مسيحي، و في ذلك الوقت نزل النور المقدس من الاعلى على حين غفلة.

و لكن مساعدي صلاح الدين "القائد المسلم" قالوا بان ا لنور المقدس نزل بواسطة اصطناعية،و عندها اطفىء القنديل لكنه اضاء ثانية،و لكن صلاح الدين اطفىء القنديل مرة اخرى ولكنه اضاء ايضا و عندها صرخ قائلا:"نعم، ساموت قريبا او انني ساخسر القدس".

لما ذا هذه الاعجوبة غيرمعروفة في بلاد الغرب الاوروبي؟

ان البروستانت لا يؤمنون بالاعاجيب. و لكن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تؤمن بتقليدها بالاعاجيب، ولكن هذه الاعجوبة غير معروفة لان هناك سياسة كنسية.و لذلك فان الاحتفال يجري سنويا بدون مشاركة كاثوليكية رسمية.

صحة واصلة هذه الاعجوبة:

It is a miracle - for a few minutes Holy Fire does not burn كثير من الناس يدعون ان هذه الاعجوبة هي خدعة يستعملها الاورثوذكس للدعاية لهم، و يعتقدون ان البطريرك يقتني اداة للاضاءة داخل القبر المقدس.و لكن تفتيش السلطات الحاكمة(غير المسيحية)، اثبت عكس الادعاء.ونحن نؤمن بهذه الاعجوبة المقدسة التي يقوي بواسطتها الهنا وربنا "يسوع المسيح له المجد"المؤمنين به و بقيامته الى الابد. امين

اللذان قاما بالترجمة :الاخ ابراهيم جورج طنوس و الأخت بيرتا جريس بطرس، و هي معلمة للتربية المسيحية، و اللغة العربية ،والتي سندرج شهادتها في ما يلي : وبها تقول : " عندما كنت معلمة في مدرسة العيزرية (المدرسة الروسية الاورثوذكسية، إصطحبني الارشمندريت ثيو ذوسي ،إذ كان رئيسا على الد ير اليوناني الاورثوذكسي في العيزرية (مدينة قريبة من القدس ) ،وعندما وصلنا الى كنيسة القيامة حيث القبر المقدس وقفنا، و انتظرنا حتى بدأ الاحتفال ،وبعدها رايت بعيناي أنبثا ق النور المقدس من ثقوب الجدران المحيطة، حيث وضع جسد المسيح، وايضا شاهدت شموع المؤمنين المنتظرين تضيء وحدها ،ولن انسى مدة عمري هذا الاختبار ،و كم فرحت لهذا المنظر العجيب ".

http://www.holyfire.org/arab/Arabic.htm

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 يونيو 2011)

*الصور وأفلام الفيديو والصور / وأشرطة الفيديو من معجزة النار المقدسة

وثائقي والهواة تصوير النار المقدسة على الإنترنت

صور من النار المقدسة

كل الصورة هنا

http://translate.googleusercontent....x2.htm&usg=ALkJrhjXBexRK0xNgE4evHVBB_HHlrZdkA

*


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2011)

* الاخ اللى بيقول انها خدعة   وخدعة على مين فى حد اصلا يقدر يخدع اليهود فى حاجة  
 وهل يقبل اليهود اصلا بالخدعة   حسب قولك اعتقد لالا لسبب بسيط جدا لان  هتبقى دليل قوى على ان اليهود هم الذين  قتلو فعلا رب المجد وملك الملوك وصلبوة  ويبقى النور المقدس دليل على انهم فعلاصلبو المسيح   وطبعا اليهود حتى الان لا يعتقدون ان المسيح اتى اصلا ومنتظرين  المسيح  حتى الان  فكيف يقبل اليهود بخدعة زى كدة  تدينهم على الجريمة والتى تثبت انهم فعلا صلبو رب المجد  والمسيح 
  ثانيا:-  قبل دخول القبر السيد المسيح يتم خلع ملابس تمام للاسقف البطرك وبيدخل معة قائد الشرطة  اليهودية بفحص  المكان الاول 
 ثالثا:- هيجيبو من فين الفسفور الابيض  وهو محرم اصلااستعمالة   لما ضربت غزة بالفسفور الابيض الدنيا قامت ولم تقعد  . كيف تسمح اليهود بتداول الفسفور الابيض لعمل الشموع  اعتقد انك بتكلم  اى كلام علشان تخفى المعجزة  على مر العصور .  فكر شوية قبل الكلام  لو فكرت  هتولد من جديد انا واثق من كدة  
وسلام الرب معك دائما *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> الرابطين شغالين
> 
> ترجمة
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب ، فالموقعين فتحوا فعلاً وسيفتهم فوراً

كما سيفت كل ما جاء بالموضوع وكل المداخلات 

ألف شكر إخوتى الأحباء على التركيز على هذه المعجزة العظيمة التى تمجد إسم الله ، والتى تحتاج لطل إهتمامنا ، لمجد الله

وأرجو تجميع كل المواضيع التى بالمنتدى عن النور المقدس ، خصوصاً الكتاب الذى شهد فيه صحفى مسلم ، والذى تكلم عنه أخونا الحبيب سامح فى موضوع منفصل فى الأخبار العامة

أرجو تجميع كل هذه الذخيرة المقدسة فى فولدر مواضيعى واحد ، أو فى قسم خاص بالنور المقدس

فإنه يستحق ذلك وأكثر من ذلك

يستحق أن نتكلم عنه ليل نهار


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2011)

تم توجيه الدعوة للأخ المعترض أحمد ديدات لكنه لم يحضر بعد ومازلنا ننتظر قرأته للردود و.​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 يونيو 2011)

*ظهور النور المقدس من قبر السيد المسيح يحدث سنويا فى كنيسة القيامة التى يقوم بحراستها مسلمين ويهود

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181010

​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2011)

*فين الاخ المعترض  ولا عند الجد يهرب

في حد عنده اعتراض  يا جماعه 

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

أكرر رجائى بأن يكون هذا الموضوع ، مع كل المواضيع المتعلقة بنفس المعجزة ، فى وضع خاص جداً ، ليراه الجميع

كأن يكوم موضعاً مجمعاً واحداً ، يشترك فيه كل أصحاب المواضيع الشابقة

أو كأن يتم تخصيص قسم خاص به ، يُسمَّى : معجزة ظهور النور يوم سبت النور ، يشتمل على الإثباتات وشهادات شهود العيان الموثقة ، وشهادة التاريخ ، والرد على المعترضين ... إلخ

فالأمر عظيم جداً ويحتاج التوضيح من كافة جوانبه ، ليكون عنصراً قوياً فى تمجيد إسم المسيح


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أكرر رجائى بأن يكون هذا الموضوع ، مع كل المواضيع المتعلقة بنفس المعجزة ، فى وضع خاص جداً ، ليراه الجميع
> 
> كأن يكوم موضعاً مجمعاً واحداً ، يشترك فيه كل أصحاب المواضيع الشابقة
> 
> ...


*إعرض الأمر على my rock وهو هيتخذ الإجراء المناسب.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

الهمزة  فوق أحسن من الهمزة تحت


----------



## free christian (20 أغسطس 2011)

ملحوظه صغيرة: الفوسفور الابيض يسبب حروقا خطيرة عند لمسه فاذا كانت مجرد خدعه باستخدام الفوسفور الابيض لما تمكن المتواجدون فى الكنيسه وضع الشموع على وجوههم او ايديهم

و عندما يتفاعل مع الاكسجين , يشتعل وتكون النار حارقه مثلها مثل اى نار


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أغسطس 2011)

*اولا : هل النار المقدسة هي فسفور** 

**نلاحظ انها تحرق عكس النار المقدسة**
**لها رائحة مثل الثوم عكس النار المقدسة**
**تخرج دخان ابيض عكس النار المقدسة*
*استنشاق هذا الغاز يؤدي إلى ذوبان: القصبة الهوائية، والرئتين**.*
*دخان* *هذه القذيفة الفسفورية يصيب الاشخص المتواجدين في المنطقة بحروق* *لاذعة في* *الوجه والعينان والشفتان والوقاية تكون بالتنفس من خلال قطعة قماش* *مبلولة* *بالماء**.*
*
**الفسفور الأبيض* *هي عبارة عن سلاح يعمل عبر امتزاج الفسفور فيه مع الأكسجين. والفسفور الأبيض* *عبارة عن مادة شمعية شفافة وبيضاء ومائلة للاصفرار، وله رائحة تشبه رائحة* *الثوم ويصنع من الفوسفات، وهو يتفاعل مع الأكسجين بسرعة كبيرة منتجا نارا* *ودخان أبيض كثيف، وفى حال تعرض منطقة ما بالتلوث بالفسفور الأبيض يترسب في* *التربة أو قاع الأنهار والبحار أو حتى على اجسام الاسماك، وعند تعرض جسم* *الإنسان للفسفور الأبيض يحترق الجلد واللحم فلا يتبقى الا العظم [1**] .


**ثانيا تاريخ استخدام الفسفور**

**النار المقدس مثبت تاريخيا منذ القرون الأولي للمسيحية ولكن اكتشاف الفسفور  لم يتم اكتشافه إلا في العام 1669 بواسطة الكيميائي الالماني هينغ براند** H.Brand .

**كيف يكون النار المقدس فسفور**

**بدأ استخدام الفسفور الأبيض لاول مرة بحسب "الاعتقادات" في القرن التاسع* *عشر، حيث كان على شكل محلول من الفسفور الأبيض مع مادة ثنائي كبريتيدات* *الكربون**

**المصدر**
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%81%D8%B3%D9%81%D9%88%D8%B1_%D8%A3%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B6*


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 مايو 2013)

طب بعيد عن كلامك الجميل دا
+مش ممكن الى بيشكك يروح يشوف دا بعينه؟
+طب فيه واحد مسلم كتب كتاب باسم النور المقدس

























طبعا بجانب ما اكدته المعجزات مع اناس غير مؤمنين


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2013)

هل معاك الكتاب دا يا سرجيوس؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 مايو 2013)

ايوة معايا
معنديش اسكنر 
هصورو بالكاميرا وارفعه


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2013)

لا، ابعته لحد عنده سكانر، أو ابعته لدراجون..


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 مايو 2013)

هاشوف الكتاب ده في المكتبه يوم الثلاثاء
اتمني ان اجده


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 مايو 2013)

هذا الكاتب له اكثر من كتاب في المسيحيه 
يوجد عندي له كتابين
تعاليم الثالوث في كنيسه القرون المسيحيه الاولي
قوانين الايمان المسيحيه


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 مايو 2013)

نعم له اكتر من كتاب
وكلهم بسطاء ولكن حلوين


----------



## thunder (5 مايو 2013)

*صديقي العزيز*​ 
*أنا دائماً مقتنع بأن أكبر معجزة هي كلمة الله و أكبر عجيبة هي تغيير النفس البشرية التي يسكنها و تفتح قلبها و فكرها للسيد المسيح ..*​ 
*هناك أناس حصلت لهم معجزات و كانت تغييرهم بسيطاً لم يلامس القلب و هناك أناس من خلال اية من الكتاب المقدس تغيرت حياتهم و من ينبهرون بالمعجزات و لا هم لهم سوى الحديث عن الظهورات لمريم و غيرها ، عادة لا يعرفون ما هو موجود من كنوز في كتابنا المقدس ..*​ 
*عموما الفوسفور الأبيض اكتشفه العلماء عام 1669 بواسطة الكيميائي الالماني هينغ براند H.Brand و هذه الظاهرة تعود الى القرن الأول.*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 مايو 2013)

لم اجد الكتاب في المكتبه....


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أبريل 2014)

*للرفع
*​


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2014)

رد مقنع جدا
شكرا اخى على الطرح وعلى كل الى اضافه المشاركين فى الموضوع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أبريل 2015)

*للرفع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أبريل 2015)

* دقيقة 33 شمعة.. طقوس  سبت النور  داخل قبر المسيح بالقدس*
*

*
*نقلا عن الوطن*

*لا يعبئون بالشكوك التي تثار حوله، فقط يحملون قلوبهم على أكفاف أرواحهم  ويقفون في حضرة الله، ينتظرون أن يعلن عن ذاته كل عام كما يخبرهم إيمانهم،  فذاك النور الذي يشع من قبر معتم قدسه جسد مخلصهم، يضيء حياتهم ويثبت  خطوات إيمانهم، وتلمع أعينهم من ضوء الشموع التي يحملونها، ليصرخوا من  قلوبهم داخل كنيسة القيامة "المسيح قام.. بالحقيقة قام"، النور المقدس،  الذي ينتظره ملايين المسيحيين حول العالم كل عام، قبيل "عيد القيامة".*

*وحول القبر المقدس الذي تحتضنه كنيسة القيامة بالقدس، حيث دفن المسيح،  يجتمع آلاف المسيحيين، يلتفون حول بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس ومعه رئيس أساقفة  الأرمن، وعشرات من رجال الدين، يرددون الألحان والترانيم، في انتظار ظهور  النور الذي يشع من القبر ذاتيا، يطوفون ثلاث مرات حول الكنيسة، ثم يأتي  بطريرك أورشليم أو رئيس أساقفة الأرثوذكس، يتلو صلاة ويخلع ملابسه  الكهنوتية، ويخضع للتفتيش الدقيق جدا، من قبل الشرطة الإسرائيلية.*

*تنتشر الشرطة الإسرائيلية داخل كنيسة القيامة صباح يوم "سبت النور"،  قبيل خروج النور المقدس من القبر، حيث يتم فحص القبر فحصا دقيقا كل عام،  للتأكد من عدم وجود أي مسببات بشرية تؤدي لانبعاث النور من القبر، ويظل  الفحص من العاشرة حتى الحادية عشرة صباحا، يشرف عليه رئيس شرطة إسرائيل  بنفسه ورئيس المدينة اليهودي، وبعد الانتهاء من فحص القبر وتفتيشه جيدا،  يتم وضع ختم من العسل الممزوج بالشمع على باب القبر.*

*يسمح للبطريرك بالدخول للقبر، بعد أن يتعرض للتفتيش الدقيق أيضا، للتأكد  من عدم حمله أي مواد يشعل بها النار داخل القبر، ويدخل تحت حراسة أمنية  إسرائيلية، ويبقى رئيس أساقفة الأرمن في موضع ظهور الملاك لمريم المجدلية  حين بشرها بقيامة المسيح، وسط ترديد المصلين بالخارج "كريى ليسون"، بعدها  تنزل النار على 33 شمعة بيضاء مرتبطة ببعضها يمسكها البطريرك داخل القبر.*

*يخرج البطريرك من القبر، يتم توزيع الشموع على المصليين، وإضاءة الشموع  التي يحملونها بواسطة تلك التي أشعلها البطريرك في القبر، 33 دقيقة هي مدة  اشتعال النور المقدس، وهي تمثل عمر المسيح على الأرض، بعدها يتحول إلى نار  ويكتسب خواص النار التي تحرق وتؤذي عند ملامستها الجسم، وفي عشرات الشهادات  للمصليين داخل كنيسة القيامة والبث المباشر للنور المقدس، يظهر أن نيران  تلك الشموع لا تؤذي أو تحرق من يلمسها.*

*من التقليد الأرثوذكسي، يشار إلى أن أول انبثاق للنور المقدس في كنيسة  القيامة، كان في أوائل القرن الرابع، ووفقا للمؤرخ إيفسيفي من القرن  الرابع، فإنه في زمن البطريرك ناريسيس من القرن الثاني، حدثت معجزة إنه لم  يكن هناك زيتا كافيا لإيقاد المصابيح، فملأ رجل مصباحه من ماء بركة سلوام،  وفجأة اشتعل هذا المصباح بالنور المقدس واستمر مشتعل حتى نهاية خدمة  احتفالات القيامة، ورغم ظهورات النور المقدس السابقة، إلا أنه وثق لأول مرة  في العام 1106.*

*وتبث معظم دول العالم ذلك الحدث مباشرة من القدس، ليراها سكان العالم  أجمع، خاصة مع التشكيكات والانتقادات التي يتعرض لها خروج النور المقدس،  وندد بها رجال دين كثيرون من أديان مختلفة بينهم المسيحية، معتبرين أن ذلك  احتيال من رجال الدين، مستخدمين الفوسفور الأبيض الذي له خاصية الإشعال  الذاتي حيث ملامسته الهواء، إلا أنه يرد على ذلك بأن النور المقدس عكس  الفوسفور الأبيض، لا يحرق الجلد.*

*وذكر العديد من المؤرخين وأصحاب الديانات المختلفة، ظاهرة النور المقدس  في كتبهم، فأشار الجاحظ في كتابه "الحيوان" إلى "معجزة النار المقدسة"  وانتقدها، كما أشار المؤرخ العربي المسعودي إلى هذه الظاهرة حيث سافر للقدس  في العام 926، وقال إن النار نزلت من السماء وأشعلت شموع الكنيسة  والحاضرين.*

*كما تطرق المقريزي، في كتابه "المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار"  إلى هذه الظاهرة، وبين الانتقادات والشكوك التي يتعرض له النور المقدس،  والإيمان به، يشاهده الجميع كل عام في سبت النور، قبل يوم من الاحتفال بعيد  القيامة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أبريل 2015)

*ظهور النور المقدس 2015*
















​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (20 أبريل 2015)

أقول لاخوتى الذين يرون الحق بأعينهم و لا يريدون الاقتناع به الآتى:

سأفرض معكم فرضا جدلا انه فسفور ابيض و لا اخضر و لا غيره و لن اتكلم من ناحية علمية فأنا لست متخصصا و لكن لنقل انها فسفور كما تدعون 
و لكن اليست بالنهاية المفروض انها ناراً؟!
اى المفروض انها تحرق؟!
اذا كيف لا تحرق هذه النار الخارجة من القبر المقدس و على مرأى و مسمع من الناس جميعا بل و يحدث هذا سنوياً!!
طيب سنقول انه فسفور اوكى و لكن ما النايج عن اشعاله اليست ناراَ؟!
هل لو مثلا اشعلت النار فى قطعة ورق و اردت ان تحرق بها نفسك لن تحترق و لو اشعلت قطعة خشب و حاولت حرق نفسك ستحترق؟!
بالتأكيد لا فالنار هى النار اياً كان مصدرها و لكن ما يحدث فى معجرة النور المقدس انه نور من الله نور مقدس يقول لمن يعمى بصره و يصم اذانه اسمع و انظر و لكن كما قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد:
*"أنهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون"*


----------



## e-Sword (1 مايو 2015)

* فلما صُلب المسيح في هذا الموضع عظْموه كما  ترى، وهذا مذكور في الإنجيل، وفيه صخرة يزعمون أنها انشقت وقام آدم من  تحتها والصلبوت فوقها سوى، ولهم فيها بستان يوسف الصديق عليه السلام  يزورونه، ولهم في موضع منها قنديل يزعمون أن النور ينزل من السماءِ في يوم معلوم فيشعله، وحدثني من لازمه، وكان من أصحاب السلطان الذي لا يمكنهم منعُهُ حتى ينظر كيف أمره، وطال على القَسّ الذي برسمه أمره
*_المرجع : معجم البلدان لياقوت الحموي_*
----------------
*_و مرجع هام ( قديم ) ايضاً ( الوافي بالوافيات لصلاح الدين الصفدي 1296 م )_*
حكي لي أنه جاء إليه بعض الأحمدية
وقال ما يقولونه على العادة في دخول التنور من بعد ثلاثة أيام وقود النار فيه فقال له: أنا ما أكلفك
ذلك ولكن دعني أضع هذه الطوّافة في ذقنك، فجزع ذلك الفقير وأبلس. قلت: وقد نقل الشيخ رحمه
الله تعالى هذا من قول بعض الشعراء في النار التي يزعم النصارى أنها تنزل يوم سبت النور من السماء إلى القمامة بالقدس:
لقد زعم القسيّس أنَّ إلهه ينزّل نوراً بكرة اليوم أو غد
فإن كان نوراً فهو نورٌ ورحمةٌ وإن كان ناراً أحرقت كلَّ معتد
يقربها القسيس من شعر ذقنه فإن لم تحرقها وإلا اقطعوا يدي
---------------------
*_ايضاً ( نهاية الأرب فى فنون الأدب للنويري 721 هـ )_*
ومنها سبت النور. وهو قبل الفصح بيوم. يقولون إن النور يظهر على مقبرة المسيح في هذا اليوم،
فتشتعل منه مصابيح كنيسة القيامة التي بالقدس. وليس كذلك، بل هو من تخييلات فعلها أكابرهم
ليستميلوا بها عقول أصاغرهم. وقيل إنهم يعلقون القناديل في بيت المذبح، ويتحيلون في إيصال النار
إليها بأن يمدوا على سائرها شريطاً من حديد في غاية الدقة، يدهنونه بدهن البلسان ودهن الزنبق.
فإذا صلوا وحان وقت الزوال، فتحوا المذبح، فدخل الناس إليه، وقد أشعلت فيه الشموع. ويتوصل
بعض القوم إلى أن يعلق بطرف الشريط الحديد النار فتسري عليه، فتقد القناديل واحدا بعد واحد
بسبب الدهن.
-----------------------
*_و أقدم كمان سنة 345 هـ يعني حوالي 956 ميلادياً كتاب ( التنبية و الاشراف للمسعودي )_*
وبيت هيلاني بإيليا الكنيسة المعروفة بالقيامة في هذا الوقت الذي
يظهر منها النار في يوم السبت الكبير الذي صبحه الفصح، وكنيسة قسطنطين وديارات كثيرة للنساء
والرجال على الجبل المطل على مدينة بيت المقدس المعروف بطور زيتا وهو بإزاء القبلة اليهود
وعمرت مدينة إيليا عمارة لم يكن قبلها مثلها، ولم يزل ذلك عامراً إلى أن أخربته جنود الفرس حين
غلبت على الشأم ومصر وسبت من كان في تلك الديارات وغيرها قبل ظهور الإسلام وذلك في ملك
كسرى أرويز ملك فارس والملك على الروم يومئذ فوقاس على ما نحن ذاكروه فيما يرد من هذا
الكتاب مجملاً وقد سلف في كتبنا مشروحاً **.
----------------------
** الديارات لمؤلفه الشابشتي 338 هجرياً /998 ميلادياً ذكر الكتاب هو ابن طولون الدمشقي ( 953 هجرياً  ) فى كتابه ذحائر القصر ووصفها بانها نسخة ثمينة . وفى هذه النسخة مكتوب بانها قد انتهت من النسخ في ليلة الخميس 16/ ربيع الآخر /631 هجرياً
*



*كنيسة الطور
*


*وطور سينا، هو الجبل  الذي تجلى فيه لموسى عليه السلام وصعق فيه. والكنيسة في أعلى الجبل، مبنية  بحجر أسود. وعرض حصنه سبعة أذرع، وله ثلاثة أبواب حديد. وفي غربيه باب لطيف  قدامه
حجر لهم، إذا أرادوا رفعه رفعوه، وإن قصدهم أحد أرسلوه فانطبق على الموضع فلم يعرف مكان
الباب. وداخله عين ماء وخارجه عين أخرى. وزعم النصارى أن بها ناراً من نوع الجديدة التي كانت بالبيت المقدس، يوقدون منها في كل عشية، وهي بيضاء ضعيفة الحر لا تحرق ثم تقوى إذا
أوقد منها السرج.
وهو عامر بالرهبان، والناس يقصدونه لأنه من الديارات الموصوفة.
ولابن عاصم، فيه:
يا راهب الدير، ماذا الضوء والنور         فقد أضاء به في ديرك الطّور
هل حلّت الشمس فيه دون أبرجها         أو غيّب البدر فيه فهو مستور
فقال: ما حلّه شمسٌ ولا قمرٌ         لكن تقرّب فيه اليوم قورير*​


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (16 أبريل 2017)

> *اول كتابة عن انبثاق النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ظهرت في اوائل القرن الرابع،و المؤلفون يذكرون عن حوادث انبثاق النور في اوائل القرن الميلادي الاول،نجد هذا في مؤلفات القديس يوحنا الدمشقي و القديس غريغوريوس النيصي. و يرويان: كيف ان الرسول بطرس راى النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة ،و ذلك بعد قيامة المسيح بسنة (سنة 34 ميلادي).*



*لا القديس يوحنا الدمشقي المولود عام 676 م ولا  القديس غريغوريوس النيصي المولود عام 335 م عاصروا بطرس الرسول فكيف يقولون ان بطرس شاهد النور المقدس ؟ ولماذا لم يذكر بطرس هذه الحادثة بالانجيل ولا اي من الرسل كتبوا عنها من اساسه في كل العهد الجديد  ؟*



> *ومما هو مدون تاريخيا*



*ما هو مدون تاريخيا لا يعني انها معجزة بل خدعه خدع من كتب عنها وسجلها وهناك من قال انها خدعه لكسب الاموال مثل المؤرخ الإنجليزي إدوارد جيبون وعالم الإنسانيات اليوناني أدامانتيوس كوراي والبابا غريغوري التاسع  وغيرهم .

اما بالنسبة لليهود وتفتيش البطرك قبل دخلوه وكيف يوافقوا على الخدعه .. فاليهود يفتشون البطرك ولكن كل شي يكون معد قبلها ثم لا يهمهم اصلا الموضوع من اساسه ولا العيد يهمهم ما دام الكهنة راضيين ويجلبون الاموال من السياحة .*



> *اكتشاف الفسفور لم يتم اكتشافه إلا في العام 1669 بواسطة الكيميائي الالماني هينغ براند H.Brand*



*الفوسفور المكتشف سنة 1669 لا يعني انه كمادة ظهر حينها فقط او تم تخليقه وقتها وحسب فهذه مادة لا يستبعد ان علماء الرومان واليونان الكيمائيين كانوا يستخدمونها على نطاق ضيق . وبعد ان التصقت الكنيسة مع الدولة الرومانية الوثنية ... ظهر ما يسمى " النور " في القبر . وليس قبلها . اشمعنى ؟!

وحتى غير الفسفور ايضا عن طريق حصول النور فمن المعلوم أن الاحتراق (Combustion) تفاعل كيميائي ينتج عنه حرارة وضوء وكثيرًا مايتضمن الاحتراق الامتزاج السريع للأكسجين (Oxygen) مع الوقود (Fuel) ليتولد عنه الاشتعال وأحيانًا تحلُّ بعض المواد الكيميائية كالفلور (Fluorine‏) والكلور (Chlorine) محل الأكسجين (Oxygen) في عملية الاحتراق (Combustion) .
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2017)

روابط   
1- موضوع  مكرر من هنا 

2-  الرد من  هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2017)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *لا القديس يوحنا الدمشقي المولود عام 676 م ولا  القديس غريغوريوس النيصي المولود عام 335 م عاصروا بطرس الرسول فكيف يقولون ان بطرس شاهد النور المقدس ؟ ولماذا لم يذكر بطرس هذه الحادثة بالانجيل ولا اي من الرسل كتبوا عنها من اساسه في كل العهد الجديد  ؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XXXXXX

1] الاحظ هنا  انك اقحمت اليهود  كطرف  جديد فى دائرة المشتبه بتأمرهم  وبخداعهم  ...واعتبرت ان من الممكن ان يتآلفوا مع المسيحيين لتمرير  خدعة ...
ففي موضوعك الثانى  اتهمت   إئتلافا من كنائس اليونان  والاقباط والارمن  مع الصليبيين  لتمرير خدعة وترويج لاكذوبة 
ورددنا على هذه النقطة 
وها انت الان توسع دائرة الاتهام 

انت غارق  فى الوسوسة .

2]- تقول ان الكنيسة  التصقت بالدولة الوثنية ومن ثم  انطلقت الى ....
وتجاهلت ان الكنائس المشرقية ومنهم كنيسة اليونان التى الان انضوى جزء كبير من بلدان رعاياها   
 تحت لواء الدولة الاسلامية  ....
فلما لم ولا تتحد  كنيسة المشرق  وتتطبع  بعقائد الاسلام وتنضوى تحته  
 وتحت طقوسه وعقائده  وتلين  له    مادامت لانت للدولة الرومانية وانسجمت مع الوثنية ؟؟؟؟
وماذا عن كنائس الاقباط والاحباش والهنود  والارمن ؟؟؟

3]  اثبت ان الفسفور المشع   مادة خام طبيعية موجوده فى الطبيعة ززز
ومادمت تسأل عن اتصال السند بين   القديس غريغوريوس  النيصي المولود سنة 335  وبين بطرس الرسول 
فقدم انت الان مستندات متعدده تفيد باكتشاف واستعمال  الفوسفور الابيض   قبيل   سنة 1669م

زميلي  ...الشيطان  يخدعك.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2017)

*الاخ الغالى على قلب الجميع الحقيقه والحق تقول مامضمونه انها خدعه تاريخيه انطلت على مر العصور فلماذا لا تعطينا الطريقه التى تجعل الشموع تضاء من ذاتها سواء كانت شموع البطريرك او المصلون وماهى الطريقه لتوليد نار ذات طبيعه نورانيه غير حارقه لمدة تقترب من نصف الساعه اذا لم تجد تفسير علمى واضح لما تسميه بالخدعه فسيظل من حقنا ان نعلى افواهنا مترنمين بمعجزة القيامه السنويه التى يراها الجميع حاليا من خلال عشرات المحطات التلفزيونيه
الرب ينير للجميع بنور قيامته لندرك الحق ونبعد عن الباطل
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2017)

e-Sword قال:


> * فلما صُلب المسيح في هذا الموضع عظْموه كما  ترى، وهذا مذكور في الإنجيل، وفيه صخرة يزعمون أنها انشقت وقام آدم من  تحتها والصلبوت فوقها سوى، ولهم فيها بستان يوسف الصديق عليه السلام  يزورونه، ولهم في موضع منها قنديل يزعمون أن النور ينزل من السماءِ في يوم معلوم فيشعله، وحدثني من لازمه، وكان من أصحاب السلطان الذي لا يمكنهم منعُهُ حتى ينظر كيف أمره، وطال على القَسّ الذي برسمه أمره
> *_المرجع : معجم البلدان لياقوت الحموي_*
> ----------------
> *_و مرجع هام ( قديم ) ايضاً ( الوافي بالوافيات لصلاح الدين الصفدي 1296 م )_*
> ...



مجهود طيب 
كتابات متواترة عن انبثاق النور  العجيب [ النار المقدسة  ]قبيل  سنة 1669م


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 أبريل 2019)

سرجيوُس قال:


> طب بعيد عن كلامك الجميل دا
> +مش ممكن الى بيشكك يروح يشوف دا بعينه؟
> +طب فيه واحد مسلم كتب كتاب باسم النور المقدس
> 
> ...



فين الكتاب حد رفعه 
كتاب “حقيقة النور المقدس في كنيسة القيامة”الدكتور “جمال محمد أبو زيد”، والإبيذياكون “إدوار بشرى حنا”


----------

